# Most successful travel enduro in the world takes things up a notch in 2013



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

Sleeker. Sportier. More compact. More efficient. More powerful. The BMW R 1200 GS didn't need to prove anything- with over 170,000 units sold in the last 30 years, it already took the trophy. But a real winner's work is never done. Check out how the BMW Motorrad development department outdid themselves with the start of a new chapter of GS history.


----------

